# NCBA On Transportation Act.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Successful Farming.

Regards, Mike

https://www.agriculture.com/news/livestock/ncba-releases-statement-on-the-modernizing-agricultural-transportation-act


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Not sure what to think about that, seems like teams would be the way to go....sure don't want any tired truck drivers on the road, we all know how that ends up....


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

somedevildawg said:


> Not sure what to think about that, seems like teams would be the way to go....sure don't want any tired truck drivers on the road, we all know how that ends up....


The issue is that a lot of cattle may be hauled just a little farther then what is allowed by the drivers allowed hrs.It's a out west thing.There is ALOT of cattle hauled from the grasslands of Montana,ND,SD,WY hauled to feedlots in IA,NE,CO,Mn,etc that are hauled directly nonstop to the feedlots.

12-14 drive is pretty common,so pay another driver to sit in sleeper half the time would add a lot of cost.

Unloading is impracticle.Not enough places to do it and adds more stress then going straight threw.Imagine buying ranch fresh cattle and unloading them 1/2 way home into a pen that different cattle have been in every day,those cattle will be exposed to every bug that the cattle that have been unloaded there.

So look at this like a hay farmer.You can and rake hay all day and all the sudden you need to bale and there is rain coming in and the guberment says nope you already worked to many hrs today so you have to shut down until tommorow.You might hurt yourself working tired.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Ya, i get it Cy, should be a way to stretch the limits a bit, but man we lose a lot of good people down here to truck drivers.....don't know if they fall asleep/are distracted by electronic gizmos/or just poor drivers. But the carnage is crazy.....in some cases I guess you just have to "pay the piper" and have a second driver, depending on the length of the haul......It's gonna drive the cost up, no doubt about it.....


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

somedevildawg said:


> Ya, i get it Cy, should be a way to stretch the limits a bit, but man we lose a lot of good people down here to truck drivers.....don't know if they fall asleep/are distracted by electronic gizmos/or just poor drivers. But the carnage is crazy.....in some cases I guess you just have to "pay the piper" and have a second driver, depending on the length of the haul......It's gonna drive the cost up, no doubt about it.....


i don't see a big issue with livestock haulers getting in wrecks because of long hours.Most wrecks are because of weather and road conditions here.

I'm thinking most livestock haulers are a notch above freight haulers.A lot of livestock haulers tend to have some sort of farm background or grew up on a farm and have the work ethic that comes with that.

I do see quite a few distracted drivers swerving across the line and I bet they are on the cell phone even though illegal other then dozing off.I don't see many truck- car accidents out here.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm sure it's a locale thing....not a lot of livestock haulers here as that is not the method used. Very few feed lots here....lots of cattle, but a different manner of rearing. Around here the drivers don't come from farmers, they kill farmers.....I know of at least 5 fatalities in the last 5 years within 50 miles of me. All involved trucks during broad daylight on mostly four lane roads running over tractors and killing the operator. One last year ran over the red Chevy escort truck behind the tractor and killed the operator. A very good friend of mine was killed 3 yrs ago on a 4 lane, no traffic at 1:30 in the afternoon, truck just ran right over him and knocked him and his Case 580ck backhoe into the ditch.....in both cases the truck was going in the same direction.....I don't know how that happens without being distracted/tired or both.
I can certainly see the problem they face out west....


----------

